# Plugins um ältere Browser zu simulieren



## hmmNaGut (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich kenne die Möglichkeiten mehrere Betriebssysteme zu simulieren und den IE zu simulieren. 

Allerdings suche ich ein Plugin, jemand hatte es mir schon gezeigt habe leider den Namen des Plugins vergessen. vlt. ist es direkt für den IE

Hoffenltich kann mir jemand helfen. LG Patrick

http://www.my-debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage = IE Tester ist aber leider noch nicht ausgereift.


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit http://tredosoft.com/Multiple_IE?

Und was hat dieses "Plugin" mit der Formatierungssprache CSS zu tun? 

Ich schieb den Thread mal rüber ins Windows-Forum.

mfg Maik


----------



## hmmNaGut (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke Mike, sieht doch schon gut aus.

Ich habe es bei CSS aus diesem Grund hineingeben da, der IE von den CSS - Profs. geliebt wird und die besser bescheid wissen welches Plugin ich meine. Und es  vlt. auch allgemein für die Entwicklung von Websiten interessant ist.

Danke. LG Patrick


----------

